# 110 out?



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

I've run through the usual things... switch test and all, but apparently the 110 satellite is gone?

I see 119 and 61.5 on a switch test... anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks that way - I'm getting 0 signal from anything on 110 on any receiver.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

oldave said:


> I've run through the usual things... switch test and all, but apparently the 110 satellite is gone?
> 
> I see 119 and 61.5 on a switch test... anybody else seeing this?


Holy crap. I thought I had a bad switch. My 110 is totally out too.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

And DISH's 1-800 number is giving a busy signal so I bet they are overrun with calls.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm getting the Tps. fom E6 ok, but 0 on E8 tps.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

mine's out also. so is a friend's


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

Yup...out for me too. On hold with DISH.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

It's back up. Right at a 30-minute outage.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm o hold with dish too. Mine came back for a minute but now it is out again. My locals on 110 are also effected. I'm on hold with dish too. wait time is 15 minutes.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Whew!

Edit: uh-oh...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

It look like they are starting to come back now.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Spoke too soon. Just went out again.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

lemme see 

ya.. out ...


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Why am I picturing the scene from "independents day" where the alien ship crashes in to the satelite destroying it?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Isn't there more then 1 bird servicing 110?
Guess the problem could be uplink too.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Isn't there more then 1 bird servicing 110?
> Guess the problem could be uplink too.


Yes. Echostar 8 is the malfunctioning satellite. Echostar 6 appears to be unaffected.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

WHEW, I thought I had blown a switch or an lnb or something. I still have a few transponders on 110 working, 3, and 23-31, but the rest are all out.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

Anyone elces locals on 110 out. In Chicago channles 2,5,7, & 32 are out.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes.. correct.. good notice.... those above mentioned TPs are working here also...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

zman977 said:


> Anyone elces locals on 110 out. In Chicago channles 2,5,7, & 32 are out.


Have you read ANY of this thread? If you had, you wouldn't be asking this question.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

zman - 110 is out for everyone currently.. (with exception of few TPs above mentioned)


----------



## BartmanLA (Jul 20, 2005)

New user here, the other "forum" site is history I guess, anyways, I'm not getting a bunch of 110 channels either. I'm using a 7200 Dishplayer, and its giving me a message that Sat 110 Transponder 218 lost signal... 218????? WTF? Or is this just a glitch in the new software on how this is interpreting the transponder numbers for each of the channels???? Not going to bother to call Dish unless they stay gone for longer than tonight, then I'll start asking for credit.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

isn't it "neither", chaddux? 

Bartman - do not panic.. - it's out for everyone! -----> Welcome to DBSTalk, anyhow! :welcome_s


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> isn't it "neither", chaddux?


Is what neither?


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Sat 110 spotbeam 06 not working here at 22:07 PDT. Not quite the same message as the flaky 508 lost signal messages I've been getting a lot lately.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Is what neither?


"either" vs. "neither" (in Bartman's post)


----------



## cschang (Apr 18, 2005)

I just got off of the phone with technical support.

The rep said it is being worked on and will probably be sporadic throughout the night.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

chaddux said:


> Have you read ANY of this thread? If you had, you wouldn't be asking this question.


I have read the whole thing. I was asking a simple question that you could have given a simple yes or no answer to like an adult instead of being a jerk about it. excuse me for asking.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

do i smell some credits, then?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

zman977 said:


> Why am I picturing the scene from "independents day" where the alien ship crashes in to the satelite destroying it?


Given how cheap Charlie is, I think he forgot to pay the electric bill again. Back to OTA for us where there's lots of compelling HD content.


----------



## BartmanLA (Jul 20, 2005)

What chaps my hide is the fact that I have to come here to find this out, Dish can't take the time or money to have someone at the uplink/downlink center update network status in real time like most ISP's do now. I guess it would make them appear faulty if they did. I don't dare call them, I don't want to spend 1/2 hr on hold only to have some one in another country tell me I have to power cycle the receiver, pull the smart card etc.... when they fully well know at the CONUS facilities whats going on and relay that information so we could at least be better informed.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

My 110 is out as well on all 4 of my 301's. Just before it happened. I had a total electric power outage for a minute as well. I'm on hold with Dish and the wait time is 15 minutes . UGGG What are they doing now??? :nono2: :bang


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess I lucked out that the Portland locals are on the 119 sat (or perhaps are on the unaffected 110 tps)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

my guess is - trying to fix it


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

BartmanLA said:


> What chaps my hide is the fact that I have to come here to find this out, Dish can't take the time or money to have someone at the uplink/downlink center update network status in real time like most ISP's do now. I guess it would make them appear faulty if they did. I don't dare call them, I don't want to spend 1/2 hr on hold only to have some one in another country tell me I have to power cycle the receiver, pull the smart card etc.... when they fully well know at the CONUS facilities whats going on and relay that information so we could at least be better informed.


Exactly, or at least they could maybe put a scrolling banner on the FYI channel or something.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> "either" vs. "neither" (in Bartman's post)


No. Grammatically, it would be "either." I think you're about the last person that should be offering grammatical advice.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

61.5 is OK .. 

119, 148, 121, 105 are also, anyone?

(... i go check i guess)


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Knock on wood.. 110 just came back for how long, who knows?? :whatdidid


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

JackDobiash said:


> Exactly, or at least they could maybe put a scrolling banner on the FYI channel or something.


If they can't uplink anything, how would they put up a banner?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

148 and 105 are OK too...

so are 119 and 121


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> If they can't uplink anything, how would they put up a banner?


on one of those working TPs at 110 i suppose....

( .. however one would need to know at what channel to go and check :lol: )


----------



## BartmanLA (Jul 20, 2005)

My comment was for them to put it on a recorded loop for phone calls like ISP's do for network status or post it on the web, hell they are constantly changing the website to confuse us, why not do something sensible...anyways thats all I will say about it since the sat is back up it appears.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> on one of those working TPs at 110 i suppose....
> 
> ( .. however one would need to know at what channel to go and check :lol: )


Yeah. But then everyone who is watching those other channels would also freak out and start calling DISH.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - 110 got broken again.. just now .... (it's reported)


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

On 110 .. I was getting a signal reading below 50, but it just went back to 100 for tp. 11, 15, 21.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BartmanLA said:


> My comment was for them to put it on a recorded loop for phone calls like ISP's do for network status or post it on the web, hell they are constantly changing the website to confuse us, why not do something sensible...anyways thats all I will say about it since the sat is back up it appears.


Now, that is a good idea. My old ISP added a note at the beginning of phone prompts when there was a widespread outage so most people could just hang up.


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

chaddux said:


> If they can't uplink anything, how would they put up a banner?


DNFYI ch 101 is on the 119 sat not the 110... 119 is uneffected.. so they can put a banner up on that chanl.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

And it's out again!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

goaliebob99 said:


> DNFYI ch 101 is on the 119 sat not the 110... 119 is uneffected.. so they can put a banner up on that chanl.


That's assuming people turn to that channel. If they don't turn to it, it does absolutely no good.

(That channel isn't even on any of my favorites list and it's probably not on most people's lists either.)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> And it's out again!


just as i was going to say, as garypen did - "Problem solved.. End of Story?"

I guess NOT yet...


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

LOL, ok, that was almost funny to watch. I go back into the TV room, and start flipping through the transponders. A lot of them were back on but at low strengths, then I notice that they are all getting strong, I can even sit there and watch the bar go from 45,50 up to 70 and beyond, so I figure "cool, it's back up". Then I go back and look at TP 5 and it starts to drop, and drop, and then it drops out completely, then I check the others, and they are gone again too! hah.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

What is going on here?? Are they having target practice with 110?? When will Echostar X be launched for the 110 location??


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

chaddux said:


> That's assuming people turn to that channel. If they don't turn to it, it does absolutely no good.
> 
> (That channel isn't even on any of my favorites list and it's probably not on most people's lists either.)


they could pull a viacom.. remember when the scrolly thing that dish blacked out on the viacom episode on multiple channels.. im sure they can scroll across all chaneles.... after all isnt a requirement in times of crisis under homeland security.. just askin?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

goaliebob99 said:


> they could pull a viacom.. remember when the scrolly thing that dish blacked out on the viacom episode on multiple channels.. im sure they can scroll across all chaneles.... after all isnt a requirement in times of crisis under homeland security.. just askin?


That's totally different. THE SATELLITE WAS NOT OUT. They uplinked a black channel with a slate. If they can't uplink anything, how can they uplink a slate?


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

chaddux said:


> That's totally different. THE SATELLITE WAS NOT OUT.


yea but they could do it on all the channels on the 119 sat.. the one that is not out.. just a thought..


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I just keep my TV now at ch 111 ..and alternate between 115 and 111 ( channel UP and DOWN... - as no 112 and 114 on this receiver..as it's connected to 61.5 and 110 only via sw21)

111 - no workie
115 - workie .. 
(both at 110 .. tp 18 vs. tp 23)

Do It Yourself Network - DIY - 111 - 18 - 110° E*8 

Style - STYLE - 115 - 23 - 110° E*6


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

BartmanLA said:


> I'm using a 7200 Dishplayer, and its giving me a message that Sat 110 Transponder 218 lost signal... 218????? WTF?


On the DishPlayers (models 7100 and 7200) transponder 218 means spot beam 21, transponder 8.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey Darkman, where is the list of what channels each TP has on it? That would be cool to look at.

BTW, isn't it interesting how we all seem to have nothing better to do than wait for our TV to come back on?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

JackDobiash said:


> Hey Darkman, where is the list of what channels each TP has on it? That would be cool to look at.


http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

That one?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JackDobiash said:


> Hey Darkman, where is the list of what channels each TP has on it? That would be cool to look at.


TNGTony's list: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> TNGTony's list: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


Too slow.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm
> 
> That one?


He was talking to me, chaddux 
(just kiddin'))))


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Too slow.


hehe - i got 6 IE's windows open currently... (all over internet)


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> He was talking to me, chaddux
> (just kiddin'))))


I was pretending to be Darkman. Oops...

Me pretendo being the Darkman. 

(I couldn't resist. )


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> hehe - i got 6 IE's windows open currently... (all over internet)


I only have 5! I'm opening two more just so I can have more. :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> I was pretending to be Darkman. Oops...


You don't even have an avatar, to try and attempt to... to start with...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> You don't even have an avatar, to try and attempt to... to start with...


Hey! What happened to my Dilbert avatar!

(All better now)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> I only have 5! I'm opening two more just so I can have more. :lol:


Be carefull not to crash your OS with all 'em open windows :sure:


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Be carefull not to crash your OS with all 'em open windows :sure:


This is wildly off-topic but my 512 MB DDR memory should be able to handle a lowly seven IE windows.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Hey! What happened to my Dilbert avatar!
> 
> (All better now)


I don't know.. - You tell me :hurah:

ya .. much better... (if you like that sort of 'em)


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Guess we all should head out to Area 51 and jump in that space ship and fly into the mother ship to upload the virus that took out 110 sat. :lol:


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> I don't know.. - You tell me :hurah:
> 
> ya .. much better... (if you like that sort of 'em)


 :backtotop 

My channels are back so I shall resume watching.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TV workie!

Beat ya.. chaddux 

haha - nice cheat.. you edited it in.. good idea


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

110 is back for how long. I do not know. :nono:


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm a doctor, not a technician!

Jim, 110 is dying.

I'm losing signal.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> TV workie!
> 
> Beat ya.. chaddux
> 
> haha - nice cheat.. you edited it in.. good idea


I had already edited it because your post wasn't up yet. I had to refresh to see it.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

MSoper72 said:


> We're loosing signal.


No, you aren't. You are losing the signal, not loosing. (Where is Nick when you need him?)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

My tiger is hungry chaddux... - Can he please bite on your avatar... on Dilbert?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TV gone

(they DID say after all - they will be alternating it through out the night.. lol - can't accuse them of lying now)


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> My tiger is hungry chaddux... - Can he please bite on your avatar... on Dilbert?


Careful. He has Catbert and Dogbert and Catbert is evil. That's why they made Catbert the Evil Director of Human Resources.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> TV gone


Dang! I was replying to your other one and got caught with the 30-second posting rule! I'm sure you planned that.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

chaddux said:


> No, you aren't. You are losing the signal, not loosing. (Where is Nick when you need him?)


Well EXCUSE Me


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

MSoper72 said:


> 110 is back for how long. I do not know. :nono:


that didn't take long, back out again.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

We should start a pool on how many times it will come on and go out.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Dang! I was replying to your other one and got caught with the 30-second posting rule! I'm sure you planned that.


So did i .. (30 second thingy)..

but i quicky pressed Post button again...

(BTW - I only know Evil Capserian .. and not this Evil Director)


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Its dead Jim.

Thats not logical.

Blast your logic Spock!

:lol:


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

chaddux said:


> We should start a pool on how many times it will come on and go out.


I say all night. :lol:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like EchoStar 8 is dizzy.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Looks like EchoStar 8 is dizzy.


I think we established that about an hour ago.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Careful. He has Catbert and Dogbert and Catbert is evil. That's why they made Catbert the Evil Director of Human Resources.


I got 2 Dilbert series dolls .. sitting here.. on my computer tower here..

NO kidding! - one is Dilbert..and other one is his Boss (wearing blue suit)


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Looks like EchoStar 8 is dizzy.


We need Echostar 10 .. Echostar 8 has the hiccups.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Welcome to our Party JohnH... - Join it!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> I got 2 Dilbert series dolls .. sitting here.. on my computer tower here..
> 
> NO kidding! - one is Dilbert..and other one is his Boss (wearing blue suit)


There's also Ratbert. You can see his insanity here:

http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20050627.html


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like I'm going to miss my episode on the Science channel. Oh well.. :nono:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux, 

Leave JohnH alone at least.. 

(or no fresh Uplink Activity for you later on ... If any of the birds will be still alive by then that is)


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Robot: Danger Will Robison Danger Danger!!!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> chaddux,
> 
> Leave JohnH alone at least..
> 
> (or no fresh Uplink Activity for you later on ... If any of the birds will be still alive by then that is)


And I was hoping to see my one remaining local be uplinked with my others on E8 with this week's report. I wonder if this will disrupt any uplink plans they have.


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

wanna take bets as to whats going to the 129 slot if this bird is dead??? sence the in orbit spare is suppost to be going that way..


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

goaliebob99 said:


> wanna take bets as to whats going to the 129 slot if this bird is dead??? sence the in orbit spare is suppost to be going that way..


Echostar 5 isn't a spotbeam satellite. I doubt it could handle the load of Echostar 8.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> I got 2 Dilbert series dolls .. sitting here.. on my computer tower here..
> 
> NO kidding! - one is Dilbert..and other one is his Boss (wearing blue suit)


I ve been given 20 dollars gift cetificate to Chapters.. 2 of them ... twice in a row.. from the same people.. for 2 Christmases...

So i went there to Chapters.. look at those Books.. and thought to myself: "F... em books.. i need them like i need a hole in my head"

SO first Christmas - i spent 20 dollar Gift thingy there on some City Maps, City Guide Book (maps).. more maps.. etc...

But 2nd year.. they had this big clearance there for those Dilbert Dolls.. 70 percent off i think.. or even greater.. 
Those suckers were expensive originally.. - but i mananaged to pick 'em both up using this 20 dollar Gift certificate


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

When are they planning to launch E-10??


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, I guess it is Outdoor Life channel for everyone.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> And I was hoping to see my one remaining local be uplinked with my others on E8 with this week's report. I wonder if this will disrupt any uplink plans they have.


Well, the DID say (to this dude on the phone) ..that services will be out throughout the night.. - so lets assume and hope they will have it working 100 % by morning then :lol:


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like Charlie either forgot to pay the bill or said it was not compelling and had it shut down. :lol:


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Well, the DID say (to this dude on the phone) ..that services will be out throughout the night.. - so lets assume and hope they will have it working 100 % by morning then :lol:


Then I guess I should go to bed (since my receiver keeps defaulting to Three's Company). :lol:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Here it comes again


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Good idea.. 

and i go finish watching ESPN-2 Tuesday night boxing from tape

110 is back


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Mad Scientist: Its Alive, Alive!!!!! Muhahahaha  :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Here it comes again


anyone dare to wager.. if it is fixed good now... or if it will go out again shortly?


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Darkman said:


> anyone dare to wager.. if it is fixed good now... or if it will go out again shortly?


I wager it goes out again. :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

sounds like a safe bet maybe


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> anyone dare to wager.. if it is fixed good now... or if it will go out again shortly?


Definitely go out again.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

it's going


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Out again! Results are unofficial at this time. Hold all tickets.

(That's race track lingo for anyone who doesn't know.)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There it went again


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

You are the next contestant on the Price is Right!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Sure, not that I want to record "Smallville" off of HD-Net or anything... I think E*8 has been flaking for a while now. I have one episode of "Smallville" from last week were I got the "Signal Lost" message two or three times. Perhaps all us HD-Pack subscribers should get a month free?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> You are the next contestant on the Price is Right!


I hope I get to play for a car. I don't want dining room furniture or some crappy prize like that.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Darkman said:


> You are the next contestant on the Price is Right!


Retail price is ... E8 is Out!!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Error 002? --------> What is "110 is out currently"...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Darkman said:


> You are the next contestant on the Price is Right!


"I'd bid a dollar for that"

(he said, mixing his quotes...)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

OK.. people.. have fun...

i had nuff of this.. pee on it..


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Someone did not like watching the Military Channel, so ...........


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh ya.. chaddux .. i think this one is a better site: http://www.dilbert.com/


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Since my station is off the air. I may as well keep it on the signal check in the menu selection. Watch E8 hiccup all night. :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a solid signal on TP 3 at 110 but nothing else!

See ya
Tony


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Someone should put Charlie on a rocket and send him up to fix E8 :lol: :kickbutt:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JackDobiash said:


> WHEW, I thought I had blown a switch or an lnb or something. I still have a few transponders on 110 working, 3, and 23-31, but the rest are all out.


It's seems that it's like that, Tony....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Try 22 and up Tony.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya.. 22 also....

Tony - do not forget - "FREE6 206" (still has to be fixed to FREE4)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay so I can get IMF on 157.. and Auction TV on 217

And look, you can still order PPV channels 525-532!

Se ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Bunch of Movies are advertising on EPG there currently - 525-532

i know ch 115 is working also..


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, I have a strong signal on tp 3 and 22-29 & 31. Thanks

See ya
Tony


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

im thinking that dish forgot to feed the parking meter and the fcc had to put a boot on the sat


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It's back!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Here it comes again


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Signal is steadily rising..up to 80 of the normal 90
86 and holding.... 87


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

not ch 111... Not yet anyhow


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

nice girls on 115


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll take the one in the hot pink pants and the one in the nightie :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It's going again


GONE


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Look what you did now.. you scared them all off.. commercial


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> It's going again
> 
> GONE


Good bye Charlie :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

The girls are back!! (channel 115)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice satellite. At least it checks in once in a while to let us know it is still there.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

We all should call and demand a credit on our accounts for 110 being out all night.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

cschang said:


> I just got off of the phone with technical support.
> 
> The rep said it is being worked on and will probably be sporadic throughout the night.


Post #27 ... page 2

-----
I am gonna go make some tea now... and.. with Black Forest Cake.. that my mother brought earlier


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmm.. the Girls are getting nicer and nicer..

( almost as good now as Fashion TV on IA5  )


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Could this be a way of Charlie adding the Oxygen Network?? :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

or maybe it's the upcoming 25 th Aniversary Special?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

6am EST is the time they tell me they are shooting for to have E*8 back on line. I wonder what is going on. They would not say.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Here it comes again!

TP 21 is just above the threshold...40...41....40...38!

DOH!


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> 6am EST is the time they tell me they are shooting for to have E*8 back on line. I wonder what is going on. They would not say.


Maybe they sent Charlie up on a rocket to pay the parking ticket on E8? :lol:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It ain't making it here, yet.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ch 111 is out.. (and that's all i know - as it is my indicator currently)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

7100 is getting its guide.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

301-010 never lost it's...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Now 3 is down to 50%


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

3 back up to 100%


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Bad combination...drinking lots of beer then turning on the tv...channels are gone, SatGuys is down...dbsforums is down...I'm wondering if i missed the beginning of WW3!!! Oh well...more beer and more skin-e-max...I'll miss 110 until I need to see the forecast for tomorrow...117 officially in Vegas...124 in my back yard. Not a good day, but Bud Light dulls the senses very well....


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

John...you're on the east coast aren't you...shouldn't you be in bed by now?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

23 zero now. Maybe working on transferring some traffic to E*6.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ahaha - ch 115 is out too now.. - so tp 23 is gone too i guess..


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Dish should add this to E8 

The theme for tonight is...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ch 115 is back... so is tp 23


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

23 back to about 80


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

25 gone now


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is TP25.

It popped on and off and now it's hovering at 80 where it was at 90


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

25 back now.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

25 back


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

27 gone now
Outdoor life with it


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

27 coming back


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

29 gone


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I sure love Dish E8 new theme song. :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

29's turn to go out


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Hick-up! on 29 and nothing again

BANG! 82 lower than it was, but good anyway. Was at 93


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

29 coming back


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

31 is next then, one might guess


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

i was correct


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

here it goes

31 is at 52 signal strength now was at 94


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

gone


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

tp 31 is Back at 44

Now full strength of 85...was 84 now at 86 holding steady...

So, are they moving some stuff to E*8 from E*6 one tp at a time?

Basically turn off E*8, reconfigure and start off-loading E*6 to E*8 one TP at a time. Then take E* content and put some on E*6 one tp at a time?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

31 is back


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

31 coming back
Fringe dwellers probably getting nothing on these now.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

is 3 next .. lol - or they tested it already for "out / in"


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, whatever is next, I'll have to find out about it at about noon when I arise from the dead! G'night!

See ya
Tony


----------



## stinny23 (Jul 20, 2005)

hey i work for Dish the whole 110 is down they don't know what happened or how long it is going to take.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk stinny23!
:welcome_s


----------



## stinny23 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks


----------



## stinny23 (Jul 20, 2005)

it is 2:10 in colorado and i stayed for 2 hours of overtime and when i left there where over 600 calls on hold for just our call center


----------



## oo7565 (Feb 10, 2005)

it was back like 10 min ago now it gone again


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

stinny23 first, welcome! Second.... BE CAREFULL when posting here!!!!....I appreciate the info...we all do. But CSRs and other employees of E* have been FIRED for posting on these forums. I don't want to see you lose your job over this.

Okay...now I am going to bed... I mean it..


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

OK...I'll keep this thread going...22-29 lockable signals...everything else is asleep. No more beer in the house...but there is Orange Juice and Tequila...should I drink or should I sleep????


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Tony, StoneCold & John...you guys are hard core !!!Active users at 1:48 PDT shows you're online...Sat Guys and DBS Forums are still down but you guys are still around???


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

stonecold is also in hard core wrestlin' 


....almost 4:00 am Central here


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

MikeW said:


> Tony, StoneCold & John...you guys are hard core !!!Active users at 1:48 PDT shows you're online...Sat Guys and DBS Forums are still down but you guys are still around???


sat guys are up....


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Main page is down. If you go into forums, you'll get in, but www.satelliteguys.us brings top frame, but nothing below....I suppose Darkman is the late night god! 2:07 in Vegas and I'm ready to go to sleep....


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Tech support. No ETA for 110 as of 2:15 PDT. I suppose the 6 AM EDT up time is dead in the water. Sure would be nice to know what's really going on...but I suppose it doesn't really make a difference...down is down.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Mine is out, no locals , no Outdoor Channel to watch the Tour De France. After running checkswitch I do not have 110 channels in my channel listings on the program guide.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

as of 6:00 am still nothing happening.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Note: one should not run check switch. You will likely lose what you have, if you do.


----------



## bthom73 (May 21, 2005)

JohnH said:


> Note: one should not run check switch. You will likely lose what you have, if you do.


My 942 is configured to update at 6am and I'm having some switch signaling
issues... It automatically went out at 6am and forced me to do a check-switch
to recover. At that point, it failed the 110 check but passed 119 and 61.5. It 
then downloaded a new program guide. Everything came in on 119/61.5 but 
it also automatically excluded everything that was part of my subscription 
on 110. So, I'm thinking it might depend on which receiver.

As a side note, anyone else having switch signaling issues on program 
guide update with the 942? If so, please let us know (in a new thread). 
I'm very curious to know whether it's a switch issue (I'm using a DPP 
twin) or a 942 firmware issue.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

a few of the 110 channels are still down, but alot of them are back up. transponder 9,18, and some of the lower transponders are still down.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

well there goes some of those same channels that were fixed. does anyone know when this will all be fixed?


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

Are the outages limited to one satellite?


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

The fact that this happened at 1am tells me this was a result of maintenance. I highly doubt they do maintenance at 9pm.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

zmark said:


> Are the outages limited to one satellite?


They have all been limited to 110w where there are 2 satellites.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

jeffwtux said:


> The fact that this happened at 1am tells me this was a result of maintenance. I highly doubt they do maintenance at 9pm.


I would tend to agree with you if all of the local channels are back.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

9 pages in 8 hours??  Looks like the rest of us missed the party!!  

Hey, I'm just glad this means I don't have to go cut that tree back today that I've been putting off! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I was watching HD programming from 61.5, so I hardly noticed the outage on 110 last night. I have a high tree branch beginning to encroach from the right into the 119 airspace, so naturally my first thought was that the tree had a sudden growth spurt in the darkness of night and jumped all the way over to the 110 airspace without warning, but then I saw that 119 was working at the moment so I scratched that theory. Then I remembered an old trick for dealing with outages that has served me well in the past.

This is my three-step sequence for resolving overnight reception anomalies:

1. Manually operate remote control to deactivate display device.
2. Rotate body into customary sleeping position.
3. Go to sleep, trying not to dream about having to replace that switch in the morning.

:sure:


----------



## onegojoe (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a DP311 and a 2700. Still not getting 110 on 311. Getting 110 on 2700 but weak signal in high 50's and low 60's. How come getting weak signal on 2700 but nothing on 311? 2700 has new yellow card. I don't know what is in the 311. Could this be ecm?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

No ECM.. it's DISH's problems.. 
Customer service of their's confirmed so as well


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Does this "problem at 110" mean, that there won't be any Uplink Activity today... as DISH would be too busy to try and fix this "110's problem"?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

my 110 is working now

... but not perfectly i think.. some TPs maybe still gone.. and on some the signal strenth is not the best one...

ch 111 that i could not watch it last night though - i am watching it now!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Retailer Chats.. that are broadcasted on ch 999, tp 26 (that's up .. this one didn't go down) ...

I wonder if they will still have International Retailer Chat broadcasted tomorrow, July 21, 2005 (as they announced previously).. .. or if cuz of 110's problems (if not fixed by tomorrow) .. if it will be cancelled...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You guys were all nuts last night...good grief! Doesn't anyone work anymore!?!


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Another attempt to disable the pirates gone wrong. Oh well. back to the drawing board.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe, No... - this had / has nothing to do with pirates


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Darkman said:


> hehe, No... - this had / has nothing to do with pirates


It could be, you never know. Electronic Counter Measure gone wrong maybe???


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It wasn't an ECM


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Darkman said:


> It wasn't an ECM


Ok lets settle the bet, im going to call technical support and find out.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok.. But .. also read post #27 (in this thread on page 2)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You guys were all nuts last night...good grief! Doesn't anyone work anymore!?!


Work? How about SLEEP, I was sleeping at 2am in the morning. 

Now we know who watches all those infomercials. ::hurah:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Ok.. But .. also read post #27 (in this thread on page 2)


and posts #188 and #191 .. on page 8


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

So what caused 110 to go dark? :eek2:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Somebody spilled a Pepsi on the console.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The PESPI Sindrome!!!!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"a Taste of New Generation"?

(Doesn't Coke taste better, anyhow....)


----------



## High def mon (Aug 7, 2004)

1pm seems to be fine now 3pm good so far, had to do a "check switch test" since I did one last night. 
Sure would like to know what happend!


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Ok.. But .. also read post #27 (in this thread on page 2)


I read post 27 and it did not get me excited. Maybe I need to snap into a slim jim.

Whats the record for the most pages a thread had? We have 10 so far, lets keep it going.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> The PESPI Sindrome!!!!


Is that where you drink Pepsi in church? Making it a "Sin" :lol:


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You guys were all nuts last night...good grief! Doesn't anyone work anymore!?!


Mark, I still love the new theme for E8 :lol:


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

This post has a just a purpose to increase the number of posts. :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thread's .. or personal? .. or both?


----------



## fpajerski (Dec 19, 2002)

In the Sacramento area, I've still got numerous channels on 110 transponders having "no signal" as of 1530 PDT. One important example is ch 151 (OLN) on 110 #27. I talked to two tech reps about 1315 PDT, and neither had any info on what had happened or what would happen. Their only suggestion to me was to call back in several hours if still a problem.

I have stepped thru my channels from 3 to 500 and 9000-9999. More than twenty have "no signal". They are all on 110, and are on transponders 03, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31. The system-status display reports a signal for both 110 and 119, and the check-switch test runs OK. The signal-strength meter is "0" for those of my "no signal" channels that I checked. Time to call DISH again.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, fpajerski! ( even though you registered looks like almost 3 years ago  )
Congrats on your 1st post then! 
:welcome_s


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

fpajerski said:


> I have stepped thru my channels from 3 to 500 and 9000-9999. More than twenty have "no signal". They are all on 110, and are on transponders 03, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31. The system-status display reports a signal for both 110 and 119, and the check-switch test runs OK. The signal-strength meter is "0" for those of my "no signal" channels that I checked. Time to call DISH again.


Got 'em all here at 19:10 EDT.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

garypen said:


> Somebody spilled a Pepsi on the console.


The satellite wasn't out long enough to qualify for a Pepsi problem. If it were the satelite would be off for a whole, "generation" (Pepsi generation  ) The answer to this one may only be found in the X-Files.


----------



## onegojoe (Jul 8, 2004)

My DP311 has lost some channels. Can't get CNN, FoxNews Channel and several others that I had before 110 problem. Have tried the ac plug pull for couple minutes and checked favorite lists (on all chan). Had to swap my 311 with my 2700 and alls well when I do that, but the 311 still has several channels missing in the program guide. Any one have a suggestion? Can't get CSN. That really bothers me, switch must be okay because 2700 is working on this sw21. Can't figure it out. No obstruction or problem with antenna.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

After you get 110 back, please do a power reset followed by a check switch. If you don't do the check switch, your receiver may not look for 110 signals at all!


----------



## bobbyc03 (Jul 21, 2005)

This evening, my 811 receiver still couldn't tune in channel 151 (OLN) which is on 110 transponder 27. I looked at the signal and it was a dismal 43. I went on the roof to fine tune my dish, and now it is 87. I know it has been out of whack for a while, but not out of wack enough to disrupt my viewing of the tour de france until last night.

So, it looks as if whatever happened on the satellite resulted in lower signals on some transponders (or at least 27)

Bob C


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

onegojoe said:


> My DP311 has lost some channels. Can't get CNN, FoxNews Channel and several others that I had before 110 problem. Have tried the ac plug pull for couple minutes and checked favorite lists (on all chan). Had to swap my 311 with my 2700 and alls well when I do that, but the 311 still has several channels missing in the program guide. Any one have a suggestion? Can't get CSN. That really bothers me, switch must be okay because 2700 is working on this sw21. Can't figure it out. No obstruction or problem with antenna.


Do a switch check on the 311... particularly if you did one while E*8 was having its fun.


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

onegojoe said:


> My DP311 has lost some channels. Can't get CNN, FoxNews Channel and several others that I had before 110 problem. Have tried the ac plug pull for couple minutes and checked favorite lists (on all chan). Had to swap my 311 with my 2700 and alls well when I do that, but the 311 still has several channels missing in the program guide. Any one have a suggestion? Can't get CSN. That really bothers me, switch must be okay because 2700 is working on this sw21. Can't figure it out. No obstruction or problem with antenna.


Cnn and fox news are on 119.. as they are apart of AT 60 with the exception of fox news.. (was watching them while E8 was being booted for non payment of parking tickets  ) If a check switch doesnt work then you might need a repoint or something else is wrong...


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

zman977 said:


> I have read the whole thing. I was asking a simple question that you could have given a simple yes or no answer to like an adult instead of being a jerk about it. excuse me for asking.


zman -

You just have to learn to overlook/ignore him. He has NO tolerance for anything short of perfect logic, knowledge, spelling, grammar, and CONCURRENCE (gawd, I hope I spelled that right...). He does this sort of thing routinely and gets called down for it frequently. There's absolutely NO shame to be felt by anyone becoming the object of his flames.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

goaliebob99 said:


> Cnn and fox news are on 119.. as they are apart of AT 60 with the exception of fox news.. (was watching them while E8 was being booted for non payment of parking tickets  ) If a check switch doesnt work then you might need a repoint or something else is wrong...


Heh... I like the non payment bit... but on a more serious note, when I checked various transponders on 110 a bit earlier this evening, signal levels were low.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

they must have diverted power from the other working transponders to get everything back up. I used to get ~118 signal on 110 - Tp3 on my 311, but today it was around 86, many others are lower too.


----------



## fpajerski (Dec 19, 2002)

About 0040PDT 21Jul, 110 transponders 03,23,25,27,29,31 went from a zero to a 5x signal strength on my 508 in the Sacramento area, and I no longer have a loss-of-signal on 20+ channels. My actions in the prior 24 hours such as "test switch" and power-off/on resets had no effect on this problem.

So my timer will happily pop at 0530 this morning on Lance and Stage 18 ... OLN on 110 T27.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

oldave said:


> Is that where you drink Pepsi in church? Making it a "Sin" :lol:


Well, you know what they say. Pepsi is the apostate cola, because Coke is the "Real Thing."  :lol:


----------

